#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-28
<gazija> "braco" serberi poselamite mi milobit Nase cete se krecu ka cilju!
<gazija> "milobitU"
 * gazija amen
<gazija> svaki mu korak pratimo
<gazija> nece dugo
 * gazija ni maska mu nece pomoci;(
<dragan99> Pozz :)
<tha-Infamous> dolazi li sale ovde na kanal? Nisam ga video par godina sigurno
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-29
<nikolam> tha-Infamous, ako znas/podelis kako da da u pitonu isparsiraš IRC dnevnike razgovora, onda možda dođeš do odgovora: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/  (da gleda samo ubuntu-rs i da se dobije jedan dnevnik veliki za kanal))
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-31
<nikolam> Otac Drebijana 'Iam Murdock' Je mrtav pod još uvek nerazjašnjenim okolnostima, posle Napada , torture i prebijanja od strane američke policije: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/ian-murdock-father-of-debian-dead-at-42/
<nikolam> Debijana (Debian), osnova Ubuntua
<nikolam> https://img.sauf.ca/pictures/2015-12-29/c12fc3b2278596da4a26edd4a41f3373.pdf
